# Using linux native .so in FreeBSD native app -- is it possible?



## deka (May 4, 2012)

Greetings!

Is there any common recipe how to use linux .so with a freebsd FreeBSD-native application? 

In particular: I know about "linux plugin wrapper" (nevertheless it seems to be frozen years ago). I want to run SANE applications (saned, scanimage) using linux-native binary-only sane plugin driver or USB MF device (Brother MFD-7320).

Playing with "straight-n-forward" copying linux libraries into /usr/lib/compat (renaming or linking as needed) and libmap.conf tuning always ended with 
	
	



```
segmentation fault
```
 error.


----------

